# Eating comb honey?



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

I have been greedily watching my TBH to see when one bar of honey is capped so I can take a bar for myself. Since this is the first year, established after the tulip poplar flow, and with all the rain, I will only have one. I anticipate alot after the spring flow. But this morning I checked on another area and stole a small hanger on comb full of dark strong honey. I cut off a small piece and sucked out the honey. I read on a googled site that alot of people do it this way, and some people eat the comb. I will crush and strain when I get a bigger harvest. What do you like to do with the comb honey?????


----------



## FlowerPower (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember chewing comb for the honey as a kid. Expecting to do that as an adult, too! 

This is my first year -- how many bars should be left for the bees?


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

What do I do?

Omnomnomnomnomnomnom.



That and try and keep the kids away from my stash.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Spread it on bread and 
a) you will hardly notice the comb and 
b) the scrunched wax will keep the honey on the bread better.

Other than that you can just chew it like the old wax lips, only it tastes better.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

It was definitely one of the sweetest and fun experiences of my life. I tried to go back in for more, but the bees were cranky this time. I should get a whole bar by Sunday when I'm off work (work 12 hour nights). I will leave the rest for the bees. is unbelievable when you get your first taste. And like I said before, it was very dark and strong.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I usually spit out the wax when eating the honey straight, but I often put it on my biscuits or pancakes or bread in which case it goes down fine with the bread.


----------



## redfish (Sep 28, 2009)

My dad always loved comb honey and it was on the table whenever we ate. I guess I got the bug from him but I love a good toasted english muffin with butter and comb honey on it.....the wax goes right through you anyway....no worries.....


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

I love eating the comb honey, just plain or on toast. That was one of the main reasons I got into beekeeping. I am cheap so instead of forking over $5 for a square of comb honey in the fall I now have a little more comb honey, 4 hives and a lot less dollars!
John


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

Hormel said:


> I love eating the comb honey, just plain or on toast. That was one of the main reasons I got into beekeeping. I am cheap so instead of forking over $5 for a square of comb honey in the fall I now have a little more comb honey, 4 hives and a lot less dollars!
> John


So much for being cheap eh!

Mick


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm totally with you on the outrageous cost of comb honey, a treasured treat for me all my life!

I save the wax, melt it down and use it to make lip balm and body butter.


----------



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

Ssshhh don't call it outrageous if you keep bees its not high enough?


I love eating it raw with a fork.
Sam.


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

True, true. I think I would need about 70 lb of comb honey before I would be willing to sell even one square!!


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Eating a piece of comb honey at the hive on a balmy warm day! WOW! It doesn't get any better than that! And most of the world's people will never do it.

If you put a chunk in your porridge while it is still steamy hot enough to melt the wax, the wax will penetrate the mush similar to what butter does and it gives the mush a nice flavour. The coating it puts on your mouth will ease the pain of ulcerations too.

Experts tell me that the wax in indigestible, but seeing as it is created via a biological process, I doubt if those experts know what they are talking about. The wax moth certainly have an appetite for it. Horses, rats etc. like to chew on it too.

If the wax of the bee is not something of a miracle product, then it is the exception, as all the other products of the apiary are significantly outstanding as food and medicine. 

Certainly the wax when burned (as in candles) gives off a soothing vapour which is very effective in clearing the head, ears, sinuses and on down into the lungs. I think his Holiness, The Pope, could refill his cathedrals with suppliants if he restored the beeswax candles, as one would then depart the scene with a refreshed spirit and temporary relief from headaches, sinus pain, hay fever and many more discomforts. It would make one want to come back next week!

Beeswax is asleep as far as a useful commodity is concerned. If the public ever wake up to its splendor there will be a mad rush for the very limited supply, and one that cannot be so easily increased either.


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

Ooooh, the wax! I made lip balm and body butter all summer with my extra wax. I'll never go back to storebought again! Now I'm looking forward to trying my hand at soap made with bee's wax. It's said to make it extra firm rather than mooshy.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

All this talk about comb honey, lip balm, and body butter....A fire has been lit inside of me! I'm looking forward to using my left over wax  Also, I'm going to build a top bar hive this winter. I'm absolutely in love with them! --Cheers!


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

earthchild said:


> All this talk about comb honey, lip balm, and body butter....A fire has been lit inside of me! I'm looking forward to using my left over wax  Also, I'm going to build a top bar hive this winter. I'm absolutely in love with them! --Cheers!


Awesome for you! I'm really having fun playing with the wax, especially since I don't have too much honey to enjoy yet. But, all those newbie mistakes that made my comb tear and fall at least have a side benefit...

I just melted down and filtered a couple combs tonight and got almost 1/3 lb. It sure doesn't take much to make a LOT of lip balm!

Have fun with your new topbar, midwestern neighbor


----------



## Todd 64 (Nov 13, 2009)

Love the stuff!! Happen to be working on a jar of chunk honey at this moment. Same as comb honey, just in smaller pieces and tossed in a large jar and filled with liquid honey. One of the reasons I plan to build a few TBH.

Warning!!! Will vanish if left out in front of friends.


Have a good one from the Rock!


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I just LOVE eating comb honey. But I can't bring myself to pay $10 for a little 2" x 2" chunk they are asking around here. Yikes!!
Gotta make comb honey one of my goals for my hives.


----------



## Todd 64 (Nov 13, 2009)

uh, what`s body butter?

Thanks aaaaa!

High from the Rock!


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

Comb honey can easily be used in cookie and bread recipes. The wax works like the other oils in the recipe. It adds a bit of flavor. The amount of wax in a good-sized chunk of comb honey really dosen't amount to much additional ingredient, but you could reduce some of the other oils substituted by the wax if you wanted.


----------



## stump56 (Apr 27, 2010)

Todd 64 said:


> uh, what`s body butter?
> 
> Thanks aaaaa!
> 
> High from the Rock!


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

ScadsOBees said:


> Spread it on bread and
> a) you will hardly notice the comb and
> b) the scrunched wax will keep the honey on the bread better.
> 
> Other than that you can just chew it like the old wax lips, only it tastes better.


This is exactly what I do! Spread it on toast. Num num! Sometimes I'll take a piece and pop it in my mouth, and chew it like gum, until the wax gets too crumbly to chew anymore. 

Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------

